# HBO to Launch Cinemax HDTV



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

HBO to Launch Cinemax HDTV

Multichannel News

Anaheim, Calif. -- Home Box Office announced Wednesday that it will begin transmitting East Coast and West Coast high-definition-TV feeds of its 24-hour premium television service, Cinemax, in the second half of 2003.

HBO plans to offer approximately 70 percent of Cinemax's daily schedule of first-run films, classic movies and original documentaries in true high-definition 1080i (interlaced) format.

Read the rest at http://www.multichannel.com/index.asp?layout=story&doc_id=108863&display=breakingNews


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm Cinemax is more commonly known as Skinomax becuase of their late night soft core porn movies.

This could be the first use of HDTV for porn.

I bet the subscriptions go up for Cinemax when their HD service is launched.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'd definitely order it! (and no not just for the HD skinemax side of it... )


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

It's too bad HBO is committed to pan and scanning all 2.35:1 films down to 16:9. Cinemax shows some great catalog stuff, but if it's not OAR, I ain't watching!


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

Good for CINEMAX ... now if we could just get STARZ, ENCORE, THE MOVIE CHANNEL, FOX, and everyone else to hurry up.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

!rolling Did you say Fox? Fox will be the last to offer anything in HD. I expect that the WB will offer HD before FOX! (And no FOX's 480P is NOT HDTV)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The WB already has plans to go Hi Def, looks like Rupe will stick with "enhanced definition" aka 480 progressive for a while.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Any word on UPN HDTV??


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Some UPN's are doing HD, but not on their programming. The stations had an opportunity to purchase a HD movie package and that's what they are showing in HD.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

Thw WB has been showing Smallville and (I believe) Birds of Prey in true 1080i on many of their affiliates since the beginning of this season. Fox's commitment to digital widescreen on _every_ show they air is admirable, but their insistence that low res 480p is "good enough" is infuriating.


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

WB has 4 show in 1080i ....

SMALLVILLE, EVERWOOD, & FAMILY AFFAIR ... I know for sure ....

the fourth one I THINK is REBA. It is definitely NOT Birds of Prey which has been cancelled anyway due to pathetic ratings and the fact that it's a crappy show.


----------



## Atomic Buffalo (Sep 17, 2002)

> It is definitely NOT Birds of Prey which has been cancelled anyway due to pathetic ratings and the fact that it's a crappy show.


And here I thought it was cancelled because the cast stopped wearing lipstick after the pilot.

Hey! Maybe Sinemax will pick it up...

::


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

...and take it off!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

Gee - another reason to get 4DTV


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Wonder why they announce channels like this so far in advance... They should not really take so long... After all they have HBO-HD so they have a source for many precoded transfers.


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

Because they have to upgrade all of their 8-track players, phonographs, reel-to-reel players, betamax, tincups & stings, telegraphs, rotary dial phones, and Thomas Edison Talkie equipment at the studio. This takes time when you are paying it all off at $5 a month.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Has anyone heard anything about an 'official' launch date for Cinemax-HD??? Also, I wonder if AOL/TW will offer this up to the providers at no additional charge so we don't end up like the ESPN-HD mess that we're in now.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Since, its likely to be part of the Cinemax package (like HBO & SHO are only available via their respective packages) I doubt it will be in the same boat as ESPN-HD.


----------



## -KEK- (Mar 31, 2003)

> HBO plans to offer approximately 70 percent of Cinemax's daily schedule of first-run films, classic movies and original documentaries in true high-definition 1080i (interlaced) format.


I'm surprised that it is going to be 1080i because HBO-HD is 720p


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

HBO HD is 1080i


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

The only cable channel available or announced for 720p is ESPN-HD. All others use 1080i.


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

Correct ... and the only network using 720p is ABC which also owns .... ESPN!


----------

